

Seven New Startups from Silicon Valley’s Favorite New Demo Day - AndyfromSandy
http://techcrunch.com/2015/09/03/seven-new-startups-from-silicon-valleys-favorite-new-demo-day/

======
rw2
I would like to hear the story of how the rug merchant invested in Dropbox,
some tech blogger should write about that.

